# Ttop tower build



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

The boys just completed this one. 
We are now at Pelicans Perch on bayou Chico.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice lines......


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that a old Bertram in the back? Nice tower on the pathfinder too


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice look'in work guys....I'm glad that there are still some *craftsman* left in this world that take pride in their work and are willing to proudly put their name on it! Kutos to ya'll.


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*Bertram*

Yes it is. We have done several 28's, and 33's.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Emerald Coast Fab said:


> Yes it is. We have done several 28's, and 33's.


Thought it was the old 28's are my dream boat maybe one day haha keep up the good work


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

amazes me that those things can support the weight they do. nice looking setup.


----------

